# Back for more.......



## Wharf-Rat (Aug 5, 2007)

Well....I will be back down again on Fri the 13th maybe the the fish gods will see their way clear to pay me a visit.....pleeeeze!!!! I'll be some where around OC...Any advice or help or wanna soak some clams...gimme a shout...Wharf-Rat:fishing:


----------

